# Need help inventing a healthy treat for Bella



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi everybody! I used to buy Bella these vanilla flavored pretzel shaped things, but I quit because the store where I bought them just had them out in the open without covering and it grossed me out (kind of like a buffet). The problem is, Bella really liked those and they were healthy, except for being out the way they were. Does anybody know of any great treats I could make at home for Bella? She really likes vanilla, and peanut butter, so anything with either of those, would be great. I would buy her something all-natural from the internet, but for some reason i am obsessed with making them myself and cutting them into heart shapes


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 5 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Hi everybody!  I used to buy Bella these vanilla flavored pretzel shaped things, but I quit because the store where I bought them just had them out in the open without covering and it grossed me out (kind of like a buffet). The problem is, Bella really liked those and they were healthy, except for being out the way they were.  Does anybody know of any great treats I could make at home for Bella?  She really likes vanilla, and peanut butter, so anything with either of those, would be great.  I would buy her something all-natural from the internet, but for some reason i am obsessed with making them myself and cutting them into heart shapes
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Heart shapes! How sweet! Did you check three dog bakery? They have neat stuff! 
Buffets are kinda grose if you think about it!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 5 2005, 08:44 PM
> *Buffets are kinda grose if you think about it!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78459*


[/QUOTE]


My thoughts exactly








What does Rex eat from three dog?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy+Jul 5 2005, 08:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly








What does Rex eat from three dog?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78460
[/B][/QUOTE]

Target has these Three dog bakery Jump and Sit bits, we use them as treats for when he goes potty. They are in a tube and small little cookies the size of a dime. They have different flavors, Rex prefers the peanut butter, they smell like Captain Crunch, but I havent tasted them! I wanted to get him the big personalized bone for his birthday http://www.threedog.com/_scripts/EditC30.asp?CategoryID=134
All there stuff looks so cute!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I'm going to go check them out


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I have also seen there stuff at Walgreens! They have a pack of doggie cookies that look like a pack of Oreos!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u can also take can food and use a cookie cutter with it and bake it in the oven







if u want to be healthy u can use the light version of whatever u r feeding.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 5 2005, 10:31 PM
> *u can also take can food and use a cookie cutter with it and bake it in the oven
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
wait... so i can bake kodie's canned l/d food as cookies??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I buy Brink Waggintrain chicken treats from Walmart/Sams. They are only chicken breasts. He loves them!

There are lots of healthy treats out there...but you won't be able to cut them all into hearts.









Brink had some of the ThreeDogBakery stuff too...he wasn't THRILLED with them, but he did eat them eventually.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jul 6 2005, 08:25 AM
> *wait... so i can bake kodie's canned l/d food as cookies??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78537*


[/QUOTE]

When I took Paris to the vet. dermatologist last week, they said you can bake the canned food. (I was asking about treats.) So I tried it...I spooned (flattened) some out and put in the oven on 350 deg. and baked until it was pretty brown. I then turned them over and let the other side get brown. Paris loves this. I just break them off into small pieces. You need to make sure you get all of the water out, that is why I turn them over.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

So far, I haven't been able to find a wet food that Bella will eat. What kind do your babies eat? I feed her Flint River Ranch dry food and give her treats, so I guess for now I will keep looking for a peanut butter flavored treat. I think I might go to target and get some there. I found some here on the forum called PeaMutt Butter Dog Biscuits, and I think I might try those this weekend. If I do I will let you know how Bella likes them.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 6 2005, 04:52 PM
> *So far, I haven't been able to find a wet food that Bella will eat.  What kind do your babies eat?  I feed her Flint River Ranch dry food and give her treats, so I guess for now I will keep looking for a peanut butter flavored treat.  I think I might go to target and get some there.  I found some here on the forum called PeaMutt Butter Dog Biscuits, and I think I might try those this weekend.  If I do I will let you know how Bella likes them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=78705*


[/QUOTE]
i'm kinda lucky because kodie's food comes in wet and dry... and loves the wet.. just not everyday. I'm not so lucky because hes on special liver food for his MVD.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Pico loves his PupCorn.....comes in a doggy shape, looks like a Cheese Puff but comes in Cheese and Beef flavors. It is low fat, low cal and I can cut one up into 8-10 bites so he gets lots of treats with not much calories. They are crispy so he really likes that.

You can get these in huge tubs now at PetsMart.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Thanks everybody! Summer school has just started and i'm feeling a bit overwhelmed, so bella is very glad you have given me suggestions for things I can buy in the store, because it doesn't look like I'm going to have time to actually cook anything home made for her this week. Oh well, I can save the recipies and try them later. Stupid school







I should have known that the summer semester would take more time than the spiring. On the other hand, i do get to go shopping for Bella this way, and that's always fun


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Jul 5 2005, 08:41 PM
> *Hi everybody!  I used to buy Bella these vanilla flavored pretzel shaped things, but I quit because the store where I bought them just had them out in the open without covering and it grossed me out (kind of like a buffet). The problem is, Bella really liked those and they were healthy, except for being out the way they were.  Does anybody know of any great treats I could make at home for Bella?  She really likes vanilla, and peanut butter, so anything with either of those, would be great.  I would buy her something all-natural from the internet, but for some reason i am obsessed with making them myself and cutting them into heart shapes
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


i buy maxi these chicken nibbles they come in a big jug here in new york they are anywhere from 14.99 to 18.99 they are all natural you can get them on petguys.com

maxi has an addiction to them i need to take him to chicken nibble anonymous


----------

